# 75 Gallon Tank



## BBB (Aug 5, 2007)

Ok so Im getting a 75 gallon tank and was thinking of having 4 or 5 of each: electric yellows, red zebras, aceis, and maybe one other cichlid. But a local fish store that carries tons of fish I dont think carries acei cichlids so would electric blues work? I would have a 110 aquaclear and 50 aquaclear on the tank. So what do you think?:


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

I think the red zebras might be a tad aggressive, depending on what you're going for. With electric yellows I like to have a blue & red peaco cks like the A. Rubescence (attached photo) then an odd ball like the buffalo head or some other bottom dweller. for a 75 I"d just get 2 AC 110's a call it good. will make buying replacement pieces easier as well as you'll only need 1 spare , anything and if it goes out on 1 filter use it and get 1 other spare again instead of having multiple parts for different sized filters. That and your cichlids will appreciate the extra filtration.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Which electric Blue? Electric blue Ahli are a blue Peac0ck-like fish and would prob. fit it, but need some open water. Electric Blue johanni are a mean fish with a black horizontal stripe. They'd hold their own with the red zebras easy and bash the yellow labs. If you went with this fish you should get 12 of them. A group of 4 or 5 could end up bullied by the meanest.


----------

